# Tractor work lights



## ADDICTED2LITE (May 16, 2006)

I'm looking for two work flood lights to go on my tractor. I would like the wattage to stay around 35W each so I don't have to rewire the tractor. I don't want to spend much more than $25 each.


----------



## Orbit (May 16, 2006)

hit up walmart.

go the rectanglular ones. find one withing oyur budget.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (May 19, 2006)

+1 on the Wal-mart, they'll have work lights for ~$10 each. Yank the 55 watt H3 bulb and install your own 35w H3 and you're good to go.

Alternatively, if you have a Harbor Freight nearby, you could buy a set of their clear "driving" whistle lights and install your own H3 bulbs. On sale, they can be ~$10 for two, but make sure the lamp is well constructed and won't let water in.

Lots of inexpensive H3 bulbs

Harbor Freight


Cheers. :buddies:


----------



## cobb (May 19, 2006)

I bought one a few years ago to use as a reading lamp. It had a 55 watt halogen bulb, but ran on 24 volts. Northerntool.com has 12 and 24 volt models. Not sure where to get 24 volt replacement bulbs.


----------



## dwminer (May 19, 2006)

I went to NAPA and got 3 of their 35watt Quartz lamps for my tractor. Two to the rear (for mowing) and one on the front. 
Dave


----------

